# minimal wing clipping question



## L-Razz79 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I have a question regarding wing clipping. I'm thinking about getting Teeqi's wings only minimally clipped at the vet, so he can still fly around a bit (get his exercise) and be able to escape the cat if need be. 

Reason why is because I keep hearing that it's better to clip their wings so they act and bond better with you. He's a nice bird overall but he's a bit nervous/flighty and screams at times. Also the reason I wanna do it is because we're gonna be traveling soon and my coworker (I think) has agreed to watch him while we're gone, at her place. I'd hate to have him get all nervous and fly around and crash into things, being in a new place and all.

So I'm just wondering, is it recommended I get his wings clipped minimally, based on the above reasons?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

What exactly do you mean by "minimally"?

Cockatiels are strong flyers and you usually have to clip 4 to 6 feathers on each wing to make a major difference in their flying ability. Some individuals are stronger flyers than others, so taking 5 feathers (for example) won't have the exact same effect on every bird. But in general, the fewer feathers you take, the more the bird will be able to fly. 

What you might want to do is have the vet clip 4 feathers on each wing - this number will reduce the speed and altitude for most birds but still leave them with a pretty good amount of flight capability. Then test fly him right there in the exam room to see if this has enough of an effect, and have the vet take additional feathers if needed until you get the balance that you want.


----------



## L-Razz79 (Jan 1, 2012)

What I meant was this:








Like the top one, where very little is taken off. I dunno the technical term but a minimal clip (what my vet mentioned). That way he can still fly some and escape my cat, but then also won't fly around frantically if nervous.

You're right tho, I would have to see a test flight in the vet's office. My original question tho is, is this recommended? If just a little is taken off like that, does their personality improve (beyond them not being able to crash into things as much). I've seen others post about how wing-clipping helped their bird mellow out a bit, so I was only wondering.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Taking off just two feathers probably isn't going to make a noticeable difference. Cockatiels are strong flyers and it usually takes at least four feathers to make a difference. Since you have to worry about a cat you don't want to take too much of course; maybe three to four feathers would be good for you.

I can't predict how much of an impact this will have on his personality. He will still be able to fly but it will be harder work than it was before, so he will get tired faster and will be more reliant on you at that point.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Molly came to me with the middle clip and she could only fly short distance and couldn't get much elevation at all. I'd try that clip first, and if it doesn't work, take off a few more feathers... that's just my opinion though.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

What is a middle clip? My babies came to me with pretty much all the flight feathers clipped. Not happy about that. I have no idea if they ever knew how to fly. I did ask my breeder and she did not answer. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cockatiela (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, my vet took 4 feathers from each wing and Buttercup can only get about half a metre off the ground and glides very well however, Buttercup was only about 2 – 3 months old so she probably hasn’t developed very strong flight muscles yet.

When I bought Sweetie she had all of her feathers clipped and she just crashes to the ground. Sweetie cannot fly at the moment, but I am hoping once they grow back she can !

EDIT: Forgot to mention, since clipping Buttercup's wings, she has become very tame and friendly with me !


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

How well a cockatiel can fly after being clipped is related to how strong a flyer it was before being clipped. A baby that was clipped before it fledged won't be able to get very far. A baby that learned to fly well before being clipped will be much stronger, and able to go farther with the same number of clipped feathers.


----------

